# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Per ju prinderit e mi..!

## shkodrane82

Sa shume kemi per t'ju thene atyre qe na dhane jeten, atyre qe cdo moment na ushqejne dhe na mbushin me dashuri. Atyre dy qenieve ideale qe sa te kemi fryme do i duam dhe do jetojme me imazhin e tyre si gjene me te shtrenjte ne  jeten tone...!

Ftoj gjithe ato qe ndjejne te shkruajne dicka per prinderit e tyre ne kete teme,
te na bien kujtime dhe fjale qe dalin nga shpirti pa pasur shume nevoje per komente te teperta.....Ju mire pres.



_Vetem te shkruash fjalen "nene" te mbushet zemra me gezim
dhe emocion qe te pershkon cdo qelize te trupit, e jo me te fillosh
e te analizosh gjithe te mirat e saj qe nuk kane fund. 
Ehh pra dhe une jam nje nder ato qe shkruaj per nenen time me mall,
dashuri dhe respekt hyjnor. Sa here me kujtohen syte e saj plot lot kur me pret dhe me percjell nga ato aeroporte..Kur me thote qe bije e nenes
si kam la carcafat qe ke fjete ti se mbajne eren tende....
E une nga ana tjeter e telefonit mbushem me lot, dhe me vete them..
Oh maj mami sa here e marr une jastekun tand ku ke fjete ti ate kohe kur ishe ketu...dhe i marr ere, e shtrengoj fort pas vetes se me duket sikur
te perqafoj ty...por jo prape nuk mundem te ta them...
Dhe bej si e forte...uaa ti s'je ne terezi te tham..ja do vi prape..!
Por gjithe kjo dashni u dyfishoka kur ti ne jete paske fatin e mire te bahesh nane..kur kalon te njejtat emocione e dashni qe ajo ka kalu kur te ka pase ty brenda saj....Per here te pare qe merr vesht se brenda tejet po rritet nje qenie engjellore, te qesh fytyra, degjon goditjen e pare te qesh i gjithe trupi..e keshtu vazhdon dhe jeton per 9 muaj me nje mrekulli brenda teje.
Dhe dashnia rritet e rritet perdite. Kur femija vjen ne krahet tuaja atehere ti thua...: Flm nene qe me dhe jeten, qe te mundem dhe une te shijoj kenaqesine e mjaltin e jetes te te qenurit nene.
Keshtu pra jeta fillon duke dashte nanen tende me gjithe forcen e shpirtit, dhe mbaron duke thane ne goje emrin e saj : O Nane.._

----------


## shkodrane82

_Mami me ka marre malli, e them me mendje 100 here dhe pse ty ta shpreh shume rralle. Me duken shekuj larg ato 3 jave qe do vi atje, imagjinoj fetyren tende ne aeroport me lotet neper faqe dhe syte plot dashuri.
Kujtoj doren tende, fjalen tende....momentet tona kur ti ke qare me mua, kur ti ke qeshur me mua. Sa keq me vjen nqs ta kam thyer zemren ndonjehere por ti duhet ta dish se e kam bere pa dashje.Sepse ti je personi i fundit ne kete bote qe do shifja duke vuajtur. Vitet ikin ti do plakesh por une s'dua te shof rrudha ne fetyren tende te bukur, dua te te imagjinoj gjithmone te re, te bukur.........!
C'eshte kjo largesi qe po na mundon, qe po jeton me ne cdo dite e cdo sekond..deri kur...?_

----------


## shkodrane82

_Po ndjehem pak fajtore qe me vonese po shkruaj per ty, por kjo s'do te thote qe s'te dua me shpirt...!
Duhet ta dish se sa te dua, se ti je ideali ne syte e mi. Ti je babi me i bukur ne bote qe une pata fatin ti ngjasoj. Shpesh me kujtohen syte e tu ne diten e dasmes time, ato sy qe kishin lot qe si kisha pare ndonjehere.
Ato sy qe flisnin me shume se cdo gje tjeter ne bote. Dhe une me gushen qe me dridhej te shtrengoja fort, e te puthja doren me dashurine me te madhe ne bote. Kam deshire qe cdo hall qe ti ke ti kaloja une, s'dua te shof te lodhur, te kerrusur nga hallet e jetes..por ahh eshte e pamundur.
Per mua ke qene dhe do mbetesh babai me i mire ne bote..!_

----------


## EXODUS

Fjale, pershkrime, kujtime te ushqyera plot ndjenje e lote te maskuar. . .!  :buzeqeshje: 





> C'eshte kjo largesi qe po na mundon, qe po jeton me ne cdo dite e cdo sekond..deri kur...?


Deri atehere kur "te mos njohim më veten ne pasqyre!" 

Ti vazhdo, shprehu. . .ke nevoje! Une nuk mundem. . .e kam te pamundur. . .akoma me teper nëse e fsheh. . .! 

Kot s'kane thene te mocmit, "nene e babe s'te behet askush ne kete bote"
Duaji, nderoji e respektoi. . .e meritojne!

----------


## EDUARDI

shkodrane82 je vertet fantastike yllo
urime per kto fjale qe ke shkruar ktu
ma puth fort cunin
sepse un po largohem qe ktej do te te kujtoj si miken time do hy ralle sa te te pershendes ty dhe ata qe i respektoj dhe me respektojne

Edi

----------


## tironse_me_fiks

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh

Prinderit,deri tani e vetmja arsye e jetes time jan ato.Tani qe jam larg arrij te kuptoj shume gjera  ndoshta dhe pse von.Me bet te qaj me ket teme ....

----------


## shkodrane82

_Mengjes.....Hape syte dhe si ne enderr shof fetyren e gjyshes qe
me perkedhel dhe me thote....cohu bije se te vajti vone per shkolle...!
Hap syte dhe me fort dhe has ne nje tavan te bardhe qe shpejt e njof
s'eshte ai qe po besoja se ishte.. 
E qaj....po po qaj ne mes jastekut te ngrohte e flokeve te mi me ze gjumi 
perseri me imazhin e idhullit tim, gjyshes time...!
Fjalet nuk di ti rreshtoj, se duan te gjitha te dalin perjashta dhe te presin te shkruhen me rralle ketu per ty o nena ime.
E shtrenjta ime me duart e rrudhura nga mosha,hallet e jetes qe nuk i pate
te pakta.Por ama ishe burrneshe dhe kjo me ben te ece perpara me koken lart. Te kaloj gjana qe me bejne dhe me te forte ne jete,
me imazhin tend ne sy dhe me force nga forca e fjales tende kuptimplote.
Me kujtohet kur vendosja koken ne prehrin tend dhe ashtu me zinte gjumi 
per ore te tera, dhe shifja endrrat me te bukura ne bote. 
Kaseten ku te kane filmuar ty me urimin tend per mua, e shof sa e sa here,
shof buzen qe te dridhet kur do te me urosh...
..e me fjale qe thua o zemra e nanes, po ti je  mjalti i mjaltit o shpirt.
Me therr mu ne shpirt qe s'te kemi ne shpi,qe s'kemi me gezimin e shpise ketu, harene e shpise..bukuroshen e nanes.
Lona maj nane, me mungon me ta ndje eren tande o zemer. Kur flija nate
 ne nje dhome me ty, me dukej si pasurija ma e madhe e kesaj bote. 
Zgjohesha naten duke te pare dhe ledhatuar floket dhe thoja sa dite i 
mbeten kesaj vajze te na ike bashke me zemrat tona atje larg....!
E shof kete urim, qaj...qesh ndjej mall. E rishof perseri...ndjej mall prape.
....e keshtu vazhdon e njejta histori, qe tashme eshte bere pjese e jetes tone.

" Ndjej mall shume e nuk largohet
kalojne dite, muaj , vite
dhe ai vec vjen e shtohet....!"_

----------


## shkodrane82

Pse kaq te ndrojtur forumistat, s'munden me i shprehe ato qe ndejne 
per prinderit e tyre apo si..??

----------


## shkodrane82

_- Alo,  Mami Alo.
-Alo Lonushe ti je zemer?
Po mami si ja kalove ca po ben ti?
-Hic zemer e mamit, po shifja kaseten e fundit qe na ke sjelle.
Prape ti, per te saten here e ke pare aman. Ca bane ndonje gje?
- Kam ly shpine sot, se me vjen vajza..me vjen drita e syve, kam lare
 tapetat  perdet e te gjitha.
Ti do ta shtysh kohen e s'ke ca ban a thu se ka pase shume shpija nevoje
per tu ly.
-Gjithe po flene, e mua s'me rrihej pa ju pa dhe nje here, e te flija rahat
e t'ju kisha nder endrra tane naten o bije.
Po mos u merzit ti se ja erdhem ne me pak se nje muaj na ke aty, dhe do
knaqesh me ne.
- Lum minuti qe do t'ju bije zemer, e mjera une diten qe do shkoni.
Hajt tash mos u merzit se te du shume dhe te puth fort une dhe Brandon,
ti nqs ke deshire te na puthesh e s'ke ku te na marresh ik puth babin..
-Naten zemer.
Naten mami, gjume te embel._

----------


## D&G Feminine

> Pse kaq te ndrojtur forumistat, s'munden me i shprehe ato qe ndejne 
> per prinderit e tyre apo si..??


Ato ia shprehim prinderve mi Lona jo forumit :P

----------


## shkodrane82

> Ato ia shprehim prinderve mi Lona jo forumit :P


Po normalisht prinderve..sic e shef dhe lexon ate po bej dhe une, por ne 
nje menyre tjeter qe nuk ja kisha shprehe ndonjehere. 
Te uroj te jesh nje nder ato fatlumet qe i ka afer te pakten, dhe ka mundesi
24/7 t'ja thuash...!

----------


## Manulaki

> Po normalisht prinderve..sic e shef dhe lexon ate po bej dhe une, por ne 
> nje menyre tjeter qe nuk ja kisha shprehe ndonjehere. 
> Te uroj te jesh nje nder ato fatlumet qe i ka afer te pakten, dhe ka mundesi
> 24/7 t'ja thuash...!


Zemra, te falenderoj per keto shkrime! 
Mund te them vetem kaq, qe nuk ka dite qe s'i kerkoj Perendise te ma jape mamin vetem per nje dite, sa te me shikoje si jam, te gezohet, te lumturohet me jeten time, te perkedhele vajzen time dhe bebushin qe e kam akoma ne bark.... 
eh, c'te them, lotet flasin shume me mire nga une

----------


## shkodrane82

> Zemra, te falenderoj per keto shkrime! 
> Mund te them vetem kaq, qe nuk ka dite qe s'i kerkoj Perendise te ma jape mamin vetem per nje dite, sa te me shikoje si jam, te gezohet, te lumturohet me jeten time, te perkedhele vajzen time dhe bebushin qe e kam akoma ne bark.... 
> eh, c'te them, lotet flasin shume me mire nga une



Ti mos u merzit se mami te shef, pamvarsisht se ne nuk e kuptojme... :i ngrysur: 
Rendesi ka qe ti je mire, dhe shpirti yt eshte plot..per kete ajo do
ishte ndjere dhe ndjehet e lumtur atje mes engjejsh...!

----------


## PINK

> _- Alo,  Mami Alo.
> -Alo Lonushe ti je zemer?
> Po mami si ja kalove ca po ben ti?
> -Hic zemer e mamit, po shifja kaseten e fundit qe na ke sjelle.
> Prape ti, per te saten here e ke pare aman. Ca bane ndonje gje?
> - Kam ly shpine sot, se me vjen vajza..me vjen drita e syve, kam lare
>  tapetat  perdet e te gjitha.
> Ti do ta shtysh kohen e s'ke ca ban a thu se ka pase shume shpija nevoje
> per tu ly.
> ...



Shkodrane te pergezoj per ciltersine dhe origjinalitetin .. sidomos ne kete pjese 

Te uroj te jesh me prinderit e tu sa me shpejt ne shqiperi ...   :buzeqeshje: 
Dhe kalofshi momente dhe caste te gezuara 

PINK

----------


## studente22

ende me kujtohen syte  e abit tim diten parase te iki.qendron i heshtur dhe veshtron ne cdo veprim .duket sikur qan diten qe sdo jem duke levizur me neper shtepine time.me veshtron tek fle dhe ngrihet me ve doren ne balle.e ndiej po sdua te qaj ne syte e ti dhe bej sikur fle.ate nate para se te vej ora 5 e mengjesit(orari i ikjes)sme ze gjumi.kujtoj plot mall gjithcka qe kemi bere gjate atij dyjaveshi dhe mendoj se cduhet te bej te mos qaj.sepse po qava ime me fillon te qaj me shume dhe sdua tadegjoj me te vuaj.bollka vuajtur per territur mua.pataj ajo qe me tremb me shume eshte telefonata e pare pas ikjes.gjithmone bej sikur harroj dicka poshte krevatit sepse e di qe ime me do patjete r dicka te me kujtoj. dhe ime me qe vetem qan ne telefon.ehste e dhimbshme se sa heret me ndaNE nga familja ime.e kujtoj dhe ende diten e pare kur u nisa per ketej.ishte hera e  pare ne jeten time qe shihja tim ate te qante.qendroja ne krahet e tij si nje zogitrembur dhe i lutesha te mos ikte.ende ekujtoj ate puthje ne balle qe me dha dhe mu lut te mos qaja.gjithckabehej te kisha nje vendme temire se ai ne jete.poplotesonte endrrat e mia.ende e kujtoja ate dite.sic kujtoj shuem nga budalleqetemia qe i ka merzitur prinderit  emi.sedi nes kam mundur ti kerkoj falje sic duhet.ende se di.di vetem qe i dua shume dhe me mungojne shume.

----------


## someone22-99

Shkodrane82 pershendetje
Pergezimet e mia per temen e bukur qe ke hapur
Po i shkruaj keto rreshta me lot ne sy dhe mu desh gati 30 min te qetesoja duart nga te dridhurat.Nuk ka dite qe te mos i shof prinderit ne endrrat e mia dhe nuk ka dite qe te mos i mar ne tel.Tani i vleresoj fjalet qe me thoshte babai<Ehh mor bir kur te behesh prind vete do me kuptosh>Me se fundi para 1 muaji u bashkuam qe te gjithe(pas 5 vitsh dhe per pak kohe).Babai ndenji shume pak,kurse nena do te rrije derri ne tetor.Cdo nate shtrihem ke divani e vendos koken ne preherin e saj derri sa me ze gjumi.Qava si femije kur percolla babain ne aeroport.Goca e madhe me shikonte qe qaja dhe me pyeste <Do vije prape gjyshi?>

----------


## s0ni

Lona me ke prekur shume, sot s'mundem ti lexoj te gjitha rrjeshtat e shkruar...shpresoj ti gjesh shendoshe e mire njerezit e shtepise. Much love!

----------


## Ard

Me dhe gjak nga gjaku yt,
te me zgjatesh udhen e shpreses.
Si te ta shperblej tani;
Borxh te kam gjithe jeten.

----------


## Rebele

Thuajse dyfishi i moshes sime dhe s'dukesh më shume se njezet. Pse s'te varen tulet? Erdha në jete pa të lene asnje shenje.  Akoma e hajthshme ti, stomakngjeshur, thua se une nuk bera me shume se depertova prej lekures tende te pacenuar. Me vjen t'a zhubros fytyren tende te vanilte me rrudhat e mia te papjekura. Ku i ke thinjat? Edhe kohen e paske tradhetuar matane gjithe asaj floknaje? Nepermjet teje u njoha dhe une me tradhetine. Eshte shpirtliresi, me thoje edhe pse vulat e zeza neper krahe deshmonin te kunderten perpendikulare-skllave (si pasoje) e pavaresise.  Siperfaqsisht, s'te ngjaj. Ndoshta prandaj ekziston ai rivaliteti rrenjethelle në formen me kryenece.  Eshte e vetmja ure midis nesh tani.

_(...mamase time)_

----------


## dikeafajtore

> Thuajse dyfishi i moshes sime dhe s'dukesh më shume se njezet. Pse s'te varen tulet? Erdha në jete pa të lene asnje shenje.  Akoma e hajthshme ti, stomakngjeshur, thua se une nuk bera me shume se depertova prej lekures tende te pacenuar. Me vjen t'a zhubros fytyren tende te vanilte me rrudhat e mia te papjekura. Ku i ke thinjat? Edhe kohen e paske tradhetuar matane gjithe asaj floknaje? Nepermjet teje u njoha dhe une me tradhetine. Eshte shpirtliresi, me thoje edhe pse vulat e zeza neper krahe deshmonin te kunderten perpendikulare-skllave (si pasoje) e pavaresise.  Siperfaqsisht, s'te ngjaj. Ndoshta prandaj ekziston ai rivaliteti rrenjethelle në formen me kryenece.  Eshte e vetmja ure midis nesh tani.
> 
> _(...mamase time)_


nuk po rri dot indiferente perpara kesaj.
dedikimi me i sinqerte dhe me i bukur qe kam lexuar... pse jo, nje fillim i goditur proze.

----------

